# How to install hat channel?



## Checkers

Just hung and taped 3 sheets of 5/8" for behind a commercial grille and the inspector decided he wanted hat channel and another layer of 5/8" added.

My question is, how the hell do you install hat channel? I've never had to learn!

Would I install it perpendicular to the studs on 16" centers? Do you screw both sides of the hat?

Any help would be great! Thanks!

Also, what is a good price to charge to install it? (Labor)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

do you mean this checkers ?http://www.globalsources.com/manufacturers/Hat-Channel-Furring.html
if so,opposite direction of joist,not with them,2 screws each side on a angle just a bit .
price ,so much a lineal foot,if this is what your talking about,there's steal guys on here so.....


----------



## SlimPickins

Is the framing wood or steel? 2Buck is right, perpendicular is the way, and if it's 5/8 you can legally go on 24" centers, but 16" is better.

If the framing is wood, you can't use tappers and it just plain sucks. I had to shoot miles of the sh!t on with a framing nailer into SIPs panels. Coarse threads will work, but they're a d0uche to get started unlesss you punch a hole in the steel first.

Around here, the drywall companies pay $.20 a foot for cornerbead installation...I think the hat has to be worth more than that, especially for something so small....I'd just go hourly on it.


----------



## joepro0000

hat channel needs to be screwed off both sides every 12 o.c. - 16 o.c. to be safe. You can space them out at 24 o.c. - Also must be perpendiculer.


----------



## drywallnflorida

joepro0000 said:


> hat channel needs to be screwed off both sides every 12 o.c. - 16 o.c. to be safe. You can space them out at 24 o.c. - Also must be perpendiculer.


how do you screw off every 12" -16" if the existing framing is 24" oc?


----------



## SlimPickins

drywallnflorida said:


> how do you screw off every 12" -16" if the existing framing is 24" oc?


A very good question, and the answer is you tear everything off and hang some plywood:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

drywallnflorida said:


> how do you screw off every 12" -16" if the existing framing is 24" oc?


toe screw into the existing drywall that's already installed:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> toe screw into the existing drywall that's already installed:yes:


Now whadja have to go and make sense for? Nobody likes a smartypants:no:


----------



## joepro0000

drywallnflorida said:


> how do you screw off every 12" -16" if the existing framing is 24" oc?


Your right, I was thinking of hat channel on CMU wall.


----------



## evolve991

drywallnflorida said:


> how do you screw off every 12" -16" if the existing framing is 24" oc?


 
:blink::tongue_smilie:


----------



## gazman

I realize this is an older thread but I thought that I would post these in case the question is raised again.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> I realize this is an older thread but I thought that I would post these in case the question is raised again.


I'm a big fan :thumbsup: I've never had any problems with rhondo ceilings, not even a single screw pop, believe it or not even the direct nailed battens without the brackets are so much better than timber.


----------

